# اروع مكتبة ضبط جودة Quality Control



## engmmt (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



نبدأ اولا بهذا الكتاب باللغة العربية


ضبط الجودة

للتحميل اضغط​هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​ ​ثانيا مجموعة محاضرات للدكتور محمد العيشونى​​المحاضرة الاولى​هنا​المحاضرة الثانية​هنا
​
المحاضرة الثالثة​هنا​

​المحاضرة الرابعة​هنا​

​المحاضرة الخامسة​هنا​

​المحاضرة السادسة​هنا​

​المحاضرة السابعة​هنا​

​المحاضرة الثامنة​هنا​

​المحاضرة التاسعة​هنا​

​ثالثا الكتب​Statistical Process Control 5E​Fifth Edition​John S. Oakland​للتحميل اضغط​هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​​Amacom - The Power of Ultimate Six Sigma​The Power of Ultimate​Six Sigma™​_Keki R. Bhote_​للتحميل اضغط​هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_ _​Application of DMAIC to integrate Lean Manufacturing and Six Sigma​Master of Science​in​Industrial and Systems Engineering​Graduate Committee Members:​Dr. F. Frank Chen, Chair​Dr. Kevin D. Creehan, Co-Chair​Dr. Robert E. Taylor​Dr. Subhash C. Sarin​June 11, 2004​للتحميل اضغط​هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​ ​Getting Started In Six Sigma​Michael C. Thomsett​للتحميل اضغط​هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​ ​Mcgraw Hill - The Six Sigma Project Planner Ebook [2003]​A Step-by-Step Guide to Leading​a Six Sigma Project Through DMAIC​Thomas Pyzdek​للتحميل اضغط​هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​ ​


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

very goooooooood


----------



## kadan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررو


----------



## kadan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت يأخى الكريم


----------



## tag elden (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كـــــــــــــــــل خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## engmmt (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الرائع Adobe Reader 10.0

يعتبر هذا البرنامج افضل البرامج فى قراءة الكتب الالكترونية , هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر 
على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .
زيستخدم هذا البرنامج لاستعراض والبحث والطباعة من الكتب الالكترونية.















للتحميل اضغط 

هناااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmmt (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## engmmt (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى *


----------



## engmmt (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،​*


----------



## engmmt (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engmmt (5 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فرج العطار (7 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmmt (8 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم يا شباب*​


----------



## engmmt (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## engmmt (11 يناير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## engmmt (14 يناير 2011)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------



## احمد عبد الزهرة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## يوسف باجوري (27 سبتمبر 2012)

تشكلر يا أخي على هذه الكتب


----------

